# ¿Sirve para algo el agua del Aire Acondicionado?



## Nilfred (Nov 20, 2007)

Quisiera saber si los 5 litros de agua que salen a diario de un aire acondicionado, tipo split de 3000 frigorias, se puede usar para algo útil:
¿Es agua destilada lo que sale?
¿Es potable? ¿Se puedo tomar? ¿Que sabor tiene?
¿Sirve para el radiador del auto?
¿Se puede etiquetar y vender como agua condensada?
En fin, les dejo la intriga.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 20, 2007)

Planteas un tema muy interesante, aprovechar el agua residual generada por la condensación para otros usos.

Dale un vistazo a esta pagina, tienen buenas ideas:

http://www.aqua-society.com/product/aquamiss_w_en.html


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 21, 2007)

Entiendo entonces que es "agua desmineralizada"
Apta para el radiador del auto, completar el nivel de batería, etc.
No apta para tomar y regar las plantas.

Hay lugares donde el agua escasea o el agua de red es toxica y el agua de lluvia se acumula para consumo, el agua jabonosa usada en el lavadero se acumula como "aguas grises" para finalmente usarse en el inodoro.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 21, 2007)

Hasta donde yo entiendo, la calidad de esa agua depende de que tan contaminado esta el ambiente donde se genera la condensación.

Creo que es mas fácil potabilizarla que desmineralizarla, existen en el mercado filtros por gravedad muy económicos, que llevan un filtro de papel asociado a un filtro de carbón activado con iones de plata, volviendo el agua acta para consumo.

El filtro de papel actúa sobre los sólidos, el de carbón le quita los olores y sabores, y los iones de plata eliminan los agentes biológicos.


----------



## capitanp (Nov 21, 2007)

Que bueno seria conectar el desagote del aire acondicionado al dispensador frio/calor de la oficina...


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 21, 2007)

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> Entiendo entonces que es "agua desmineralizada"
> Apta para el radiador del auto, completar el nivel de batería, etc.
> No apta para tomar y regar las plantas.
> 
> Hay lugares donde el agua escasea o el agua de red es toxica y el agua de lluvia se acumula para consumo, el agua jabonosa usada en el lavadero se acumula como "aguas grises" para finalmente usarse en el inodoro.



No es agua desmineralizada.

Tiene una reminiscencia de un proceso de destilación, poruqe es humedad que viene  del ambiente y luego condensada al variar la solubilidad del vapor en el aire por el descenso de temperatura.

Pero como bien hacia notar Li-Ion eso esta sujeto a la presencia de particulas como polvos, humos, gases y demas en el aire, que luego pasarán a estar disueltos en el agua que se condense en el aire acondicionado.

Quizas sea más blanda que la que salga de la canilla, y muy probablemente no contendrá cloro. Sin embargo de ahi a llamarla destilada, desmineralizada o algo asi hay mucho trecho.
Para la bateria no la aconsejaría, para el radiador ahi pasa, si no es de aluminio.
Antes se utilizaban aguas de condensación o de lluvia para estas aplicaciones, pero al precio que estan ahora, no tiene sentido.

Eso de que el agua desmineralizada no se puede tomar, es "mentira". Si bien consumirla por largos periodos de tiempo no es lo mas recomendable ya que el agua con alguna proporcion de sales hidrta un poco mejor, uno puede tomar agua desmineralizada sin problemas, no se hasta que punto es peor que todo el cloro (que no nos hace nada bien) que le ponen al agua para potabilizarla.

Yo no la tomaria porque puede tener gustos feos, seria de probar nomas, y para las plantas no le veo nada de malo, los minerales vienen en la tierra y no en el agua se supondria.

No tengo AA asi que no puedo hacer un analisis mas fino, si alguien me regala uno yo les averiguo. . .   

Saludos.


----------



## Dano (Nov 21, 2007)

En un foro de refrigeración leí que esa podía usarse en el mismo aire acondicionado, explicación:

Si el AA está en posición de frío quiere decir que en el condensador estará saliendo calor, estos muchachos con una bomba de agua bombeaban la misma sobre el condensador (el agua al evaporarse absorve energía), logrando resultados bastantes buenos. Obiamente que la indea se puede mejorar, ya que el condensador con los años va estar verde del musgo...


Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 21, 2007)

Bueno tambien tenia tiempo haciendo esas preguntas. Aunque la verdad coloco la mangera de salida a la raiz de una matita


----------



## Nimer (Nov 22, 2007)

Guardala para llenar las bombuchas y tirarlas desde el balcón.


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 22, 2007)

jajajaja buena idea, por lo menos se hacealgo util jajajaja


----------



## El nombre (Nov 22, 2007)

La pregunta es
¿Como desacerse de esa agua sin tener que poner botella o tirarla a la calle?

Hice una solución casera y funcionó a la perfección. Ahora a ver quien se atreve a patentarla y a comercializarla.
Acepto ofertas


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 22, 2007)

Otra utilizada es para las maquinas de limpieza de vapor y planchas por su poco contenido de cal, aunque es necesario dejarla reposar  para que se depositen las particulas mas grandes.

Tambien hay plantas que agradecen este tipo de agua, hay unas que me toca regarlas en verano que si les hechas agua normal se marchitan y con aigua del aire acondicionado se ponen muy bonitas. Osea son aptas para las plantas.


----------



## El nombre (Nov 23, 2007)

El problema radica en la temperatura. No puedes meterle el agua directamente a una planta. La hielas.

Saludos


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 24, 2007)

Que caudal de agua (mas o menos) sale de un aire acondicionado?


----------



## El nombre (Nov 24, 2007)

depende de la humedad ambiental y de la temperatura que enfrie. no es fijo ni constante.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 24, 2007)

En temas de aire comprimido se toma como proporcional con la temperatura.

Una forma de eliminar el agua podria ser utilizando una lona tupida/moqueta negra expuesta al sol, como un cuadro. Es la version barata de un horno solar y cosas de esas.

La lona por capalidad se espararia toda ella y el sol la secaria rapidamente.


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 24, 2007)

Bueno yo sigo con la idea de los bombazos, en Venezuela (mi pais) el sol es infernal y un buen bombazo de agua fria refresca a cualquiera menos al vecino jajajaja


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 24, 2007)

El nombre dijo:
			
		

> depende de la humedad ambiental y de la temperatura que enfrie. no es fijo ni constante.



Mas que obvio, pero preguntaba para saber si realmente puede hacerle mal a una planta, siendo que si la temperatura es alta la tierra tambien estara caliente.
No es lo mismo que en un dia caluroso saques un litro que saques 10.
Es cuestiones de ordenes.
Saludos.


----------

